# The Hair Thread



## misingonestring (Jun 6, 2010)

How much hair do you have?


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2010)

Grow it or Bic it, I say.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 6, 2010)

My hair is almost at the mid-back area.


----------



## theo (Jun 6, 2010)

my hari was to the bottom of my sternum, but the ends were absolutely trashed, took me 3 year to grow it that long from really short, a few weeks ago I had about 4 -5 inches taken off, now its a bit past shoulder length, still metal, but i miss it being long, the wait begins XD

Variant: lovely beard man! im nearly 21 and still got next to nothing, so friggin jealous


----------



## jymellis (Jun 6, 2010)

i voted other. i have a fucked up hair cut/legth lol.


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2010)

theo said:


> Variant: lovely beard man! im nearly 21 and still got next to nothing, so friggin jealous



Thanks, I call them "chintennae"  and they're 50% longer than that old-ish pic. I change up my facial hair all the time, and I'm kinda diggin' this one (though they require mustache waxing every morning) because I've yet to see anyone with anything similar.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine is pretty well down to my arse. Been growing it for 5 years now


----------



## theo (Jun 6, 2010)

If I could, I would have a beard like that, oh and marco from nightwish has nearly identical ones


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

^
 Indeed, that's awesome. I was more picking something off Peter Tagtgren (Hypocrisy / Pain), but yeah, in general, more of a "Euro-metaler" look as opposed to American metal look is often too far on the "dirtbag" end of things for me.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

all things aside, I would duplicate your facial hair stylings in a second...if I could


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

I had long hair for the better part of my entire life (born to rockers, stoners, and metalers ), but the past few years I've really enjoyed having shorter hair.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

Short hair - my hair looks shitty when its longer then 5mm. So does my beard, when I let it "come in" (patchy!)


----------



## flo (Jun 7, 2010)

I use them as replacement strings.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost 3 years to the day since I touched my hair 





The back is far more glorious.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine has grown out since I last cut it. It's now about at my mouth in the front and starting to touch my neck in the back. Prolly going to get it cut and jack Richard Z Kruspe's haircut again


----------



## Murmel (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say medium/short now that I had my haircut. And it's not metal at all, if anything I look more like a pop musician than a metal person.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

I think we've had a hair thread a year


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 7, 2010)

I always used to keep my hair at this length:





Recently I've been letting it grow a bit more though. I generally can't stand how I look with hair longer than like an inch and a half so it's probably gonna get cut again sometime this week


----------



## SD83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Mine is pretty well down to my arse. Been growing it for 5 years now


So you're either extremely small or your hair is growing rather fast... mine been growing for 5 years and don't reach that far past my armpits  So does the beard


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I'm just on/ever-so-slightly-under 6ft tall, with a comparatively long upper body  I'll try and get some pics 

For reference, my hair is about 70cm long...


----------



## DavyH (Jun 7, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I'm just on/ever-so-slightly-under 6ft tall, with a comparatively long upper body  I'll try and get some pics
> 
> For reference, my hair is about 70cm long...


 
Hence Demoni-yak.

How's it going, Mischa?


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I'm just on/ever-so-slightly-under 6ft tall, with a comparatively long upper body  I'll try and get some pics
> 
> For reference, my hair is about 70cm long...



You probably have a longer terminal length than others as well.  As much as I hate it, I think mine is at its longest and it really needs a trim to clean it up where its at.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

Variant said:


> You probably have a longer terminal length than others as well.  As much as I hate it, I think mine is at its longest and it really needs a trim to clean it up where its at.



Yeah, mine's looking awful at the moment, the missus wants to give it a trim (aka grab and cut about 3" of hair ), i don't really care cos i'm just waiting to get my dreadlocks back (had them about 4 years ago, but they weren't going too well, and i didn't take care of them, so I combed them out... it hurt... a lot...)

Anyway, excuse the awkward/atrocious pics, I had to guess here the phone was pointing  It's also in the bathroom cos there isn't anywhere else with a fucking mirror


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

> i don't really care cos i'm just waiting to get my dreadlocks back (had them about 4 years ago, but they weren't going too well, and i didn't take care of them, so I combed them out... it hurt... a lot...



You just need a good woman to take care of / dread them right. Get a Jamaican woman, they know dreads _*and*_ can cook awesome food as well.  

I like the idea of dreads, but don't like the idea of the work, so I twist my hair with fiber gum occasionally (as its a butt-ton of work itself ) occasionally if that's the effect I want:


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah I had long hair for like 3 years, it was down to like mid-back, but then I cut it off so I look like a total bro. Lets be honest, way more chicks dig the short hair look. Also I donated it to kids with cancer so I felt good about that.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 7, 2010)

I keep my hair long enough to not look like a businessman, but short enough to not look like crap. Curly hair in a hot, humid city is a no-no. I'd probably have longer hair if I lived somewhere - it behaved rather nicely when I was in Italy a few months ago. In dry, cold weather my hair is wavier than curly. 

So I guess my answer is "medium".


----------



## flo (Jun 7, 2010)

Variant said:


> You just need a good woman to take care of / dread them right. Get a Jamaican woman, they know dreads _*and*_ can cook awesome food as well.
> 
> I like the idea of dreads, but don't like the idea of the work, so I twist my hair with fiber gum occasionally (as its a butt-ton of work itself ) occasionally if that's the effect I want:


Looks cool


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

> Lets be honest, way more chicks dig the short hair look.


^
Not the ones that bang you three at at time because just you look good with a guitar.  Quality over quantity.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

Variant, septum hoop?


----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

^
Not at the moment... I should though (more recent pic is at the beginning of the thread). I haven't worked in like 19 months and am pushing mostly freelance stuff at this point so it's not like my boss is gonna give me shit about it... that is, unless I develop MPD.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 7, 2010)

It's gotten longer since this pic..I plan not to keep them TOO long as long dreds take forever to dry when wet...I hate the dryer


----------



## Randy (Jun 7, 2010)

I did long hair for about 4 years, then cut it for a woman. Figures, right? 

I miss it some days, but most days I don't. I miss doing windmills though.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine's usually at a #2 buzz. I've shaved it bald a couple times, grown it out a couple times, and always go back to the buzz.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jun 7, 2010)

Mines down to my waist in the back when its wet. my hair is very curly.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Mine's longer


----------



## nhersom (Jun 7, 2010)

I tried having long hair but couldn't stand it. Very annoying.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

My hair is long, but its shit, just thin and meh. Thinking of shaving it off, I wear hats all the time so doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

nhersom said:


> I tried having long hair but couldn't stand it. Very annoying.



Yeah it's pretty hard... Hurts like hell trying to brush/comb my hair after a shower... Too much tangle


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 7, 2010)

Now I'll recognize Variant at shows.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 7, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Now I'll recognize Variant at shows.



Variant...run...run fast and run far.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Variant...run...run fast and run far.



I'm safe from the Drakrapist  If you come here, the drop-bears and sharks and killer bugs and snakes and spiders-the-size-of-your-head and the jellyfish and the angry, angry birds will get you first


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 7, 2010)

I keep my hair at about 3 inches long. Any longer than that and it gets to be a pain 







And yeah, I like John Mayer


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 7, 2010)

Grow it natural. As long as it wants to and how it wants to! Unfortunately I haven't been able to but I'm trying my best!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 7, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I'm safe from the Drakrapist  If you come here, the drop-bears and sharks and killer bugs and snakes and spiders-the-size-of-your-head and the jellyfish and the angry, angry birds will get you first



...you think I care about some bugs and shit? All they'll do is piss me off and when I do get a hold of you (content removed for graphic language)


----------



## CFB (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't have long hair because I like to get laid.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...you think I care about some bugs and shit? All they'll do is piss me off and when I do get a hold of you (content removed for graphic language)



You may not care now, but just wait til the drop bears get their hands (paws? claws?) on you


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2010)

CFB said:


> I don't have long hair because I like to get laid.



I have _really_ long hair and a girlfriend


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 7, 2010)

CFB said:


> I don't have long hair because I like to get laid.



So then why are you still alone?


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So then why are you still alone?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 7, 2010)

1/8"


----------



## groph (Jun 7, 2010)

OMGTH A HAIR THREAD!!!1!!



Mine's pretty short. I generally let it grow to the point that I resemble a news anchor, and attempt to style it in this wicked cowlick that makes me look even more like a news anchor.

To prevent me from looking like a total news anchor, I keep a trim goatee. It's also my only feeble grip on any sort of masculinity, as my beard growing abilities are sub-par, but I'll probably have a full beard this time next year. Over the past six months or so it's been filling in thicker than it has been in the past two years so I figure I'll look like a lumberjack news anchor by the time I'm 21. If I can sustain facial hair, I'll keep it. That's my rule until I level up to a full beard. Even though I'd probably look terrible with one, I want one.

In grade 9 I tried the long hair thing. It was then I realized that my hair grows far too slowly to ever try having hair of sufficient length to be considered metal. It just got all stupid and upturned at the ends. If I straightened it all out it'd go a bit past my shoulders but that's about as long as it got. I really prefer how I look with shorter hair.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2010)

long-ish, it needs to be trimmed a bit here and there though since it's kind of chaotic due to not being touched for almost 2 years.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

ok, so instead of just talking about hair length, what do you guys do to keep your hair healthy?


----------



## Razzy (Jun 7, 2010)

This pic was taken awhile back, and probably my favorite picture taken of me, ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> ok, so instead of just talking about hair length, what do you guys do to keep your hair healthy?



Nothing  I wash it/condition it once, maybe twice a week.

I just want it long so when I get hte 'locks back they will be massive.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> ok, so instead of just talking about hair length, what do you guys do to keep your hair healthy?



Wash/condition...avoid blowdrying most of the time, also avoid brushing it when it's still wet. Nothing special really.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

To keep healthy I just washed mine daily, and blow-drying was actually essential for me during high-school cause I didn't have time/feel like letting it air dry (although it does have a distinct look so people were kind of shocked)

I'm kind of growing my hair out again, mainly due to being cheap and lazy. I kind of miss the long hair look. Right now mine's a couple inches, the hair from the top of my head is long enough to reach down to my ear lobes.


----------



## Malacoda (Jun 8, 2010)

Mid length dreadlocks, trying to grow them out. But they don't look great... I think it's because the person I have help me with my hair is doing this really traditional "natural" process which takes forever. I've had them 1.5 years.


----------



## DavyH (Jun 8, 2010)

"My hair isn't so much long as fucking huge.

(Signed) Claudio Sanchez"


And as for me? Billiard ball.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> ok, so instead of just talking about hair length, what do you guys do to keep your hair healthy?


 
wash it once a week.i get it wet daily but only put shampoo in once a week.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> ok, so instead of just talking about hair length, what do you guys do to keep your hair healthy?



Wash it..and I use olive oil spray on my hair..my goatee too.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jun 8, 2010)

CFB said:


> I don't have long hair because I like to get laid.



My girlfriend is absolutely gorgeous
and my hair is loooong


----------



## theo (Jun 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wash it..and I use olive oil spray on my hair..my goatee too.



olive oil spray why? moar details please


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> olive oil spray why? moar details please



Not to sound racist, but hair does vary between ethnicities. At my work (a pharmacy) we have a specific section for ethnic stuff; fucked up yes, but the statistics are there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> olive oil spray why? moar details please



There's this spray for natural hair


----------



## theo (Jun 8, 2010)

it doesnt make it overly oily?


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

His hair is probably naturally drier so putting the oil in levels it out and puts it at what most normally have


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> it doesnt make it overly oily?



No. My scalp isn't oily. This protects the hair, helps stimulate growth, moisturizes my scalp, and protects my hair color.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 8, 2010)

I had pretty long hair for 7 years, but cut it a few years ago. Here's what I was at:









Then I sported something like this for a while:





And here's about where I am now:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 8, 2010)

my hair is headed towards longness. i have a limit where my hair length starts to look ridiculous, so i try to keep within the shoulder length area. the longest part of it is barely starting to touch my shoulders. when it´s all shoulder length, i´ll try to keep it like that.

this is me AS I WRITE RIGHT NOW


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No. My scalp isn't oily. This protects the hair, helps stimulate growth, moisturizes my scalp, and protects my hair color.



that´s adorable


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2010)

John, the short hair actually suits you a hell of a lot more I think


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 8, 2010)

Morten, you look nowhere close to what I imagined you to be  . I wish my hair was just like that, at that very length. Too bad mine starts getting uncontrollable a lot prior than that.



Demoniac said:


> John, the short hair actually suits you a hell of a lot more I think



But now he can't throw the soul merchant look when wearing black suit and red shirt anymore =(


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy shit, John, I remember you from UG! 

But yeah, I agree that your current hairstyle suits you the most.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just a bigass ball of hair. It goes down past half my back. It looks kinda short mid headbang though.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yesterday i had long hair,
Today - no hair.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 8, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> John, the short hair actually suits you a hell of a lot more I think


 
Cheers mate, good to hear!   



Sang-Drax said:


> But now he can't throw the soul merchant look when wearing black suit and red shirt anymore =(


 
That's true... I miss that part. 



MSalonen said:


> Holy shit, John, I remember you from UG!
> 
> But yeah, I agree that your current hairstyle suits you the most.


 
Haha awesome, thanks!


----------



## theo (Jun 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No. My scalp isn't oily. This protects the hair, helps stimulate growth, moisturizes my scalp, and protects my hair color.





you sound like you are trying to sell it to me! hehe seriously though, im intruiged, would it help with frizzyness too?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2010)

theo said:


> you sound like you are trying to sell it to me! hehe seriously though, im intruiged, would it help with frizzyness too?



It won't, but if your hair ever gets burned, it will make it taste and smell fantastic.


----------



## theo (Jun 8, 2010)

mmmm deep fried hair!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Just a bigass ball of hair. It goes down past half my back. It looks kinda short mid headbang though.


 
Marten Hagstrom?


----------



## ttr398 (Jun 14, 2010)

just past shoulder length dreads ftw. Dunno what this talk of 'work' to keep them nice is about, I stopped brushing my hair like 18 months ago and they're tight, fat and pretty. Wash them once a week and headbang a shitload to help the knots but once they're formed they're formed y'know?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 14, 2010)

theo said:


> you sound like you are trying to sell it to me! hehe seriously though, im intruiged, would it help with frizzyness too?



I doubt it. It just does what I stated before.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 15, 2010)

ttr398 said:


> just past shoulder length dreads ftw. Dunno what this talk of 'work' to keep them nice is about, I stopped brushing my hair like 18 months ago and they're tight, fat and pretty. Wash them once a week and headbang a shitload to help the knots but once they're formed they're formed y'know?



It all depends on what kind of hair you have. The thing with the maintenance is that it pretty well guarantees you will get perfect looking dreds, whereas if you just stop brushing your hair you *might* end up with ok dreds, or you could end up iwth a single crusty looking matte of hair on top of your head, or you could end up looking like Max Cavalera 

If you just let them knot up with absolutely no maintenance or help, you got lucky.


----------



## ttr398 (Jun 15, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> It all depends on what kind of hair you have. The thing with the maintenance is that it pretty well guarantees you will get perfect looking dreds, whereas if you just stop brushing your hair you *might* end up with ok dreds, or you could end up iwth a single crusty looking matte of hair on top of your head, or you could end up looking like Max Cavalera
> 
> If you just let them knot up with absolutely no maintenance or help, you got lucky.



I dunno man, I think I'm gonna disagree. I subscribe to the view that dreads take time, and the variable is how much time. I had pretty silky wavy hair before I started, very oily too. I've had two sets in the past 5 years, my first set was backcombed then left alone, and reached about 2.5 years. This set is purely natural and I don't think I'm lucky, I think it's just what hair does!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 15, 2010)

That's my point though dude, it's what your hair might do, but mine certainly doesn't, and neither did my girlfriends 

Having wavy hair is already a bonus as well 

EDIT: And they definitely do take time, but they take time irrespective of what you do with them  The big difference between using wax and not is that the wax ensures is that there are less flyaways in them, and that they stay tight in the early days of having them (meaning there's less chance of them unravelling), which is especially useful/important for those of us without wavy/curly/thick hair.

EDIT 2: And by "maintenance" i mean feeding the dreads through themselves at the roots every month or so (to keep the roots tight)...

With yours, did you divide your head up into blocks and backcomb them all or did you just let your hair out one day and just stop brushing it?


----------



## ttr398 (Jun 15, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> That's my point though dude, it's what your hair might do, but mine certainly doesn't, and neither did my girlfriends
> 
> Having wavy hair is already a bonus as well



I reckons given enough time it would have! I convinced my friend with dead straight thin hair to stop brushing a while back, he is now my ongoing experiment to disprove the doubters!


----------



## Fzau (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn John, that's a real transformation from the first pic to the last 


I always had short spikey hair until my last year in high school. Then I realized it sucked..
Got longer hair now. But long as in my Uni-standards long, not like you guys. 
About the same lenght as John methinks.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 15, 2010)

But, when you do it properly (divide it up into sections, backcomb it, then do the roots every month or so), then you're pretty well guaranteed to get awesome, clean looking dreds, whereas if you just leave it, you could possibly end up with a bunch of perfect looking dreds, or (more likely from what i've seen) you could end up with a huge hodge-podge of different sized dreds with shit flying everywhere, until one day they do end up tight and proper, but different sizes and everywhere


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 15, 2010)

Shaved no.1 every 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2010)

up until I was 18 I had long hair down to my mid back 
then I shaved it and I noticed that my hairline started receding a bit
I said to myself-NO Biggie... and growed it back 
now 5 years later, I growed it back, actually took like 3.5 to 4 years and it doesn't seem to get any longer
but I continued to lose my hair, so now I look more like this













not me obviously but you get the point


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 21, 2010)

My hair is quite short. 





Where I work, if you have long hair, you'll probably find yourself sucked into a grinder at some point or another, so... yeah. 

But I have very thick, wiry hair - when it was longer I had no problem making it stick straight up like Wayne Static's.





The problem with that, though, is it's impossible to tame the rest of the time... Gah!


----------



## Murmel (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread needs to live, I need people to talk hair with because I'm obsessed with hair 

I hope the mods feel alright about a bump.

I will never understand the "I don't care" mentality some people have about their hair. Hair plays such a big role in general appearance. Most times, just giving that extra little fuck in the morning about how your nest in the sky looks will be beneficial.

Now for what I really intended to post, the man with the best hair I have ever seen in my life. He's somewhat of a mentor to me


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2012)

^(In my best Colbert The Word side bar): Ment-hair?


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol, nice thread.

I used to have long hair. Had it for around 12 years, and I was lucky enough to enjoy it in live shows. But I noticed I had it thin since a year or two, and when I got this job I decided to cut it. Don't regret it, but I miss it sometimes. And I (as well as the drummer of my band who also cut his hair) realized that I don't have the same "Metal image_" _I used to have...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Dec 25, 2012)

my hair shapeshifts.

Normally it's like this:





but it sometimes just...morphs to look like this.





ugh. my nose is HUGE! D:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2012)

TheFerryMan said:


> ugh. my nose is HUGE! D:



Trust me dude, it has nothing on mine 

As for my hair... length-wise, about down to my shoulders, with a big fringe.

Shortly after last having it cut, a couple of months ago:






Now it looks kind of like that, but longer 

Deary deary me... I disgust myself by taking these stupid photos of myself, but I did need a decent profile picture on Facebook. That's my excuse


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to have hair down to my waist almost but I cut it right when I graduated high school. This is my hair now all oily and gross


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess I have mid-length hair? 






Sort of an old pic but it's still that style and about that length, so what's the hurt. xD

I also look like I'm like... 15. I'm 19. xD

Also yes, I have a pretty big nose as well.


----------



## MFB (Dec 25, 2012)

I shave my head once a month down to a 1/4" and call it a day. No bedhead, reduced shampoo usage but still get to have that little bit o' fuzz on the top so I'm not totally bald and eating througg razor blades/shaving cream. 

Now once the beard gets here I'll look like a real adult


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 26, 2012)

My hair's down to my nipples, give or take a quarter of an inch or so. My hairline's already receding though (I'm only 20!), but I'm gonna keep it long until I start going noticeably bald. Then I'll probably just pull a Devin Townsend and let it turn into neglect dreads before shaving it off


----------



## skeels (Dec 26, 2012)

I look much happier with short hair:







...much happier. ....


----------



## Rustee (Dec 26, 2012)

This was me last year:


*Before:*





*After:*


----------



## Brill (Dec 26, 2012)

I also love hair! Its the best feature on a person.

anyway my hair is long.











I'm in the process of changing colour, I'm thinking white/blonde?


----------



## Estilo (Dec 26, 2012)

My hair is short enough to be called "bald" since it's so short it follows the grooves on my skull so I voted short hair instead of no hair cuz I'm not exactly hairles . 

IMO, real men are man enough to shave their heads


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 26, 2012)

In the process of growing it 'metal' length, but not quite there yet

in a really awkward stage right now...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 26, 2012)

Me


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 26, 2012)

As a kid, my mom wouldn't let me grow my hair out so I was forced to get fades monthly. haha Then, when I was 13, I put my fucking foot down and said I was growing it out. It grew down to my shoulders. I was metal as fuh. lol 

Then around 14, I cut it down to about my jaw line and had an emo shwoop for while until I cut the back short and had a scene shwoop around 16. haha That was probably my favorite haircut. Most of the chicks I got was when I had that cut. 

I got tired of maintaining it though. Combing, straightening, etc. It made mornings annoying. Now, I like just plain, old, short, even, all-around cuts. Easy to maintain, looks chill. I got it at about 2 and a half inches right now but I'm gonna bring it down to a little under 1 tomorrow.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 27, 2012)

i haven't cut my hair in about 5 years and its down past the middle of my back, its super thick too and a pain in the ass when its humid out


----------

